
Why You Hate Contemporary Architecture - keiferski
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/10/why-you-hate-contemporary-architecture
======
kstenerud
Reminds me of the bad old days of software without any U/X considerations.
Software developers were disdainful of their users as well (and many still
are).

It was only with the advent of A/B testing and some serious study into U/X
that the mindset slowly began to change.

I'm hard pressed to think of any modern building that's pleasant to look at.
They're the architectural equivalents to Gordian Knot [1], Bulk Rename Utility
[2], File Matrix [3] and other things not fit for human interaction.

[1] [http://foro.doom9.org/images/shot-
toolarge.png](http://foro.doom9.org/images/shot-toolarge.png)

[2] [https://i.stack.imgur.com/4U32R.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/4U32R.png)

[3]
[https://thedailywtf.com/articles/Enter_The_Matrix/](https://thedailywtf.com/articles/Enter_The_Matrix/)

------
qubex
I don’t hate it and don’t think I should. I love brutalist architecture. Vast
expanses of midcentury concrete and bunker-looking buildings gives me a sense
of tranquillity, permanence, and purpose.

~~~
chadcmulligan
I love looking at brutalist architecture in books, or maybe walking past some.

Working in one, not so much. I used to work in one, it had tiny windows up
high, you needed a chair to get to them, you never knew what time of the day
it was, if it was raining, or what.

